

IPhone App to Sidestep AT&T - Sandman
http://finance.yahoo.com/family-home/article/109173/iphone-app-to-sidestep-att

======
mortenjorck
I'm not sure how to interpret the rather strange reviews for this at the App
Store, but the "2 lines, 1 phone" official tagline, while making me chuckle,
does not inspire confidence.

